# Highlighten und Codefehler-Anzeige in der IDE abschalten



## NeoLexx (26. Okt 2020)

Hej, 

wollte mal fragen ob es einen einfach/schnelle Lösung gibt die Hilfen, die die IDE einem bei der Erstellung von Code anbietet, abzustellen. 
Möchte man die Syntax möglichst schnell lernen, bietet sich die Methode an, den Code schreiben zu können, ohne Hilfen und der gleichen und anschließend per Switch die Hilfen einschalten um zu sehen ob alles richtig ist.

Meine bisherige Lösung für das Problem sieht so aus, dass ich den Code in einer Text-Datei schreibe und dann per copy und paste einfüge. Kann irgendwie nicht glauben, dass das die einfachste Lösung ist, aber meine bisherigen Recherchen ergaben leider keine andere Lösung für das Problem.


----------



## mrBrown (26. Okt 2020)

Um welche IDE gehts denn?


----------



## LimDul (26. Okt 2020)

Ganz banale Idee: Die Datei klasse.txt nennen - darin entwickeln und am Ende in Klasse.java umbennen.


----------



## NeoLexx (26. Okt 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Um welche IDE gehts denn?


NetBeans oder Eclipse. Finde beide recht ansprechend.


LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Ganz banale Idee: Die Datei klasse.txt nennen - darin entwickeln und am Ende in Klasse.java umbennen.


 ja, die Idee hatte ich ja auch schon so ähnlich:


NeoLexx hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Meine bisherige Lösung für das Problem sieht so aus, dass ich den Code in einer Text-Datei schreibe und dann per copy und paste einfüge...


Aber es muss doch eine bessere Lösung geben.


----------



## LimDul (26. Okt 2020)

Ich glaube nicht. Eine IDE ist dafür ausgelegt dem Entwickler möglichst viel abzunehmen. Du kannst auch keinen Top-Modernen Automatikwagen kaufen und sagen:
* Ich will Servolenkung abschalten
* Ich will manuell schalten
* Ich will Fenster kurbeln
* Ich will jede Tür einzeln aufschließen

Ähnlich mit einer IDE. Mit viel Aufwand wird man einzelne Dinge abschalten können - aber das ist dann viel einzelnen Klicken und nicht per einfachem Schalter machbar.


----------



## NeoLexx (26. Okt 2020)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube nicht. Eine IDE ist dafür ausgelegt dem Entwickler möglichst viel abzunehmen. Du kannst auch keinen Top-Modernen Automatikwagen kaufen und sagen:
> * Ich will Servolenkung abschalten
> * Ich will manuell schalten
> * Ich will Fenster kurbeln
> ...


Ja, die von mir gegoogelten Lösungen gingen auch alle in so eine Richtung. Wollte halt nochmal bei den Experten gefragt haben.

Und ich persönlich genieße die Vorzüge, die einem eine IDE anbietet, auch in vollen Zügen. Schade ist nur, dass es nicht eine derartige Funktion für Anfänger und insbesondere für Anfänger, die sich auf das Schreiben einer Klausur vorbereiten, gibt.


----------



## temi (27. Okt 2020)

Notepad++

Da hat man wenigstens noch etwas Code-Formatierung.

Aber ich glaube, dass du sowieso schnell wieder zu den Vorzügen der IDE wechselst. Nach ein oder zwei Wochen manueller Denk-Schreib-Arbeit sollte das ja soweit passen.


----------



## NeoLexx (27. Okt 2020)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Notepad++
> 
> Da hat man wenigstens noch etwas Code-Formatierung.
> 
> Aber ich glaube, dass du sowieso schnell wieder zu den Vorzügen der IDE wechselst. Nach ein oder zwei Wochen manueller Denk-Schreib-Arbeit sollte das ja soweit passen.


Jo, danke. Schon runtergeladen, werde ich mir auf jeden Fall man ansehen.


----------

